# Rzr recovery questions



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Questions for the people using it, Is it definitely worth going to from cwm? Pros vs cons. Any issues with certain roms not working? Finally how hard is it to go back to cwm if I didnt like rzr? Also Iv heard you can't use backups from cwm also, is this correct


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Questions for the people using it, Is it definitely worth going to from cwm? Pros vs cons. Any issues with certain roms not working? Finally how hard is it to go back to cwm if I didnt like rzr? Also Iv heard you can't use backups from cwm also, is this correct


You cannot use cwm backups, no. It has more features, just try it out and see for yourself. You can flash cwm easily from rom manager if you don't like it. I'm using it right now and think it's awesome


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I like it a lot more than CWM. It has an option to wipe everything on the phone (Not just data/cache, it does EVERYTHING other than recovery). Can change the color, can be overclocked, backup and restore take less time (Due to not compressing the backups, but it does have the option if you would like to). Has an install queue.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Seen a screen shot of it and noticed the wipe all option, will it do just that wiping all 3, data, cache and dalvik. Just wondering because I also saw the standard option to wipe data, cache, and dalvik. Thanks


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Where can I get it from only seen download links on droid forums and the thunderbolt link is broken.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Seen a screen shot of it and noticed the wipe all option, will it do just that wiping all 3, data, cache and dalvik. Just wondering because I also saw the standard option to wipe data, cache, and dalvik. Thanks


Looking at RZR right now the wipe all option includes:

System
Data
.android_secure
boot
cache
battery stats
dalvik-cache


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cool thanks. Found it and loaded it up, pretty cool stuff. Question though is there any way to name my backups?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Cool thanks. Found it and loaded it up, pretty cool stuff. Question though is there any way to name my backups?


If you go to SDcard/nandroid in that folder is where the backups are stored, you should be able to rename them there.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

